# Does it get harder to lose weight if on medication/insulin?



## Carina1962 (May 6, 2011)

I have a question for T1's and T2's about losing weight.

Does it get harder to lose weight if you take medication and/or insulin?  If this is the case then all the more reason for me losing weight now (I have a few stones to lose)


----------



## Blythespirit (May 6, 2011)

I think it depends whaich meds you are on. I understand Metformin can help weight loss but Gliclazide can hamper it, mainly because it can increase your hunger. Byetta can help weight loss because of the side effects plus it can curb your appetite, making you feel full for longer. I'm not on insulin but the main reason I went for Byetta when it was offered is because some people do gain weight on insulin and I'm scared of that. 

Don't forget that any weight loss you manage now may help you stay off meds for longer anyway. XXXXX


----------

